# micro sword trim



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

huh, no one can answers this question? if I cut micro sword to make it shorter. will it still grow and spread?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i'm not positive. try cutting back a half dozen or so. you'll know your answer in about a week


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

Tanks, I will try that.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

let us know how it goes


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

I might try it in my 55g, I just ended up using my dwarf sag, and chain sword in my 25g.
I will let people know how it grows...


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I've trimmed microsword before. The tips can't grow back, so they eventually rot back if they're cut back very far. The rhizome will send up new leaves to replace them. I think the microsword carpet looks alot better if you don't cut it, but it depends on the look you're going for I suppose. I have never heard of giant microsword, so I can't really comment on how it will react.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks, i didn't cut it, it's to tall for a 20g aquarium, I'm looking in to getting a bigger aquarium...


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

I trimmed mine right down and it grew bk fine


----------

